# Copy jigs



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello.
I search a jig/attachment construction.
> accuracy
> knife and router
> something like metal lathe cross slide

What is your favorite model?

Something old
Deph gauge

























I forget about this page... http://lignolathe.com
Really biutiful lathes and jigs with crazy price :/


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dominik,

Thanks for posting the link: Lignotec That machine does something that I've not been able to find a source for here in the USA. I'm not saying it isn't here, but I haven't located it (prior to now). Do you have any contacts in the USA that have one of these machines and can do some 1 meter long x 12-16 mm diameter wooden threaded rods? I need some for one of my projects...
Thanks so much,
Otis P. Guillebeau III
1127 Bradford Park Drive
Auburn, GA 30011-3392 USA
email [email protected]


----------

